# Where is login screen in fedora 9?



## cool_techie_tvm (May 24, 2008)

I want to enable auto login in fedora 9. But where is login screen in fedora 9? I cant seem to find it. 

Is there any means by which i can enable auto login in fedora 9 ?


----------



## Dark Star (May 24, 2008)

If you can't access Log n Screen , then its obvious AUto Log In is enable.. If you are using KDE 4 try kcontrol ..

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17351_nrjc0/Desktop1.png

Note the SS  I posted if KDE 3.5.9 not KDE 4 so . I am considering you arre using KDE 4 .. If yes you might find similar things in KDE control Center


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 24, 2008)

In the file /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf (Or wherever your custom.conf is), under the *[daemon]* section place these two lines:


```
[daemon]

[B]AutomaticLoginEnable=true

AutomaticLogin=user_name
[/B]
[security]
```

The ones in [text] would already be there, no need to type those, just the bold ones..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 24, 2008)

@Dark Star Am on gnome 2.22.1

@QwertyManiac Am pretty much a noob as far as linux is concerned  . I tried the location u had mentioned ( /etc/X11/gdm/custom.conf ). There exists a custom.conf inside the gdm directory, but its contents are different. The custom.conf contents are given below. 


```
# GDM configuration storage

[xdmcp]

[chooser]

[debug]
```

Well it worked. I edit the conf file so that it includes the following 


```
[daemon]
TimedLoginEnable=true
TimedLogin=yourusername
TimedLoginDelay=0
```

Now am able to login automatically. Thanks guys !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 24, 2008)

You can add the AutomaticLogin rather than doing it the hackish way via TimedLoginDelay=0 really..


----------

